# Redfin Espri



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good Red. Very brave also I might add.
What type of paint did you use? Will be interesting to see if it lasts.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice looking graphic Red, a job well done.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA LOVE it


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks good Red


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Cant wait to gat a Yak, so I can put a name on it.
Another AWESOME job Red. 

Ian


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks smick Red


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRcotgEAADrfgAASUOeAAqGoGao////wMAELW2iJlT0zUxT1B6mjCBoDRvVGTQink1Tw1GIE9IAaBoBkBqn6ImmoyMnpGgaaHpAANBBU8KVqzYWv883JaYoZM+X/thL6jHDhNoOm7ijYRbyBHLMYUVjSaLXWJiHwwKwWK4SuQVwaqgtxRa/s4GhUHIOqgXjch5nfcHxlkw7wHzS2BEWPUbSLrPa2hSEUiPpbZpxK8lzJ9UdG+k2uaR7hVxEC9ap8bynKTAigvZhBVQxInkoTZdt3BAFNoAhKT4VJIJrNIWfRabHPjvlLWAzq5qIHuawMqYhXMFVBBZpCxZ3WGlme2gPxGFFYpqGNgOurWmQ2i8cMjBgPzA2BjbGVhxQu8vyOQFsBKZgeASGOCtaRgMtdEz5QZEGTHFBPNKJzf/F3JFOFCQFyi2AQ


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work on ya yak Red, and I quite like that stensil too, would stand out very well on my grey scupper when I get it.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> occy said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably even do one with the AKFF logo. I definitely want an AKFF logo and name on my next yak, as I heard they are chick magnets.
> ...


Red,

Thank you, thank you and thank you, come the spring I am going to give this a go. You have just made it all so much easier now.

Oh and did I say Thank You? :wink:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry to drag this old post up Leigh but I was just wondering how the paint is holding up? Is it still there?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYLLjsQAACnfgAASQKcAEAAgFKA/79/gMAD20BohBoaZNA00BkCKZinlNDQADTTQBqeiGgmmIU9NIGmmhgASCHWA5uxp+05UgN8rjNqKZ1DAhNkHNSMqIo9SaiWrU1TxATPL+0/U8cNLUI7kHn8i3Cg7eV8yZEG6vrb1SQ1HhIuRUgLBpCglYkc5txhKDo3v9GTomSjLjYDcrl6+Cj2jot3eiIUTqffL5N0vb2jZiRUuyKDpccNaOiTg5mRG3+YOCloIpMnVvq19J4P8ch9+8zphBe68rAtQIUMSLI+0ggxF2SmrM8m9IbbBBuHqIuQQc869JR1P8XckU4UJCCy47EA=


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Has anyone used the AKFF logo Red so graciously provided? It looks great Red  i think i've found my next mini project (something that doesnt involve cutting or drilling)

Cheers 
OD


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

AKFF logo looks great Red  
Anyone had a chance to use it yet? I think i've found my next mini project (something that doesn't involve cutting or drilling).

Cheers 
OD


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV+ZLQEAABHfgAASYQUAALAAkAA/756gIABkRU/FPKYQ9U0eo2j1PUCIBoTAJoZMjD6xAvydyF3tHIpGAYiVmRpltSui6iVeVujwphdiXCDJpB9Fndc5T7IJkXweq5wGjRlM8gop+7nRLCHRkflAwlWDBUpBwmLms2LuSKcKEgvzJaAg


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

hmmm yes, stickers! put me down for some too! very keen to jazz up the q with more!


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

im keen (for the AKFF stickers that is) :lol:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes Pleeeeeeease :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXieYd4AACdfgAASQOcAEAWi2wA/75+gMAClYammUYnpGkyMmmgyGJ6g1J6mmRpk0AA0AGgaEIANAAAABAUPMR2PKrHRPveW/o6gWhImJ6Fsra13ogQhTclp7lZEJUmdLm4ZZwmj1vinnx7MH1bmCGpci58X60WbNZa8Oe/J1YPGUiu0g8MynPGFDVmchAOxQAIRLasmIIlJNlOC/Fm7ghJ5ODsAZsOUgHFKtP19I9MFoWJMrW6yb4CG6aFI1GrQyYDCGCZACfdC1UUqIfi7kinChIPE8w7w


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redphoenix, very clever, very clever indeed.


----------

